# Thinking of registering my pup wit abkc



## GottilineOtto

So I got my pup for Christmas from my girlfriend now I know he has bully blood in him but I'm no pro at reading or researching pedigrees he is ukc registered purple ribbon I looked up some of the dogs on his pedigree on google nd they're pretty known bullies out there but I'm hoping you guys can tell me what he really is or how to find out thanks in advance for the help I know newbies get pushed around a lot but I have always had and been around pits of different kinds like the original muscular fighting pits to bullies I'm more into bullies although I'm new to owning and actual bully if that makes sense. Here are some pics of my puppy.

When I picked him up.
















Built him a dog house  (not finished tho)








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cute pup. I'd love to see a stacked and side shot of him. How old is he now?

As far as the UKC papers are concerned they are useless to you if your dog is in fact an American Bully, which I don't know for sure without registration and a pedigree; however, in order to register your dog with the ABKC you must send in a COPY of your UKC paperwork for verification.

Click *here *to print out the single domestic ABKC registration form and follow the instructions on it. The ABKC is the only (reputable) bully registry that recognizes the American Bully so I encourage everyone to register their bullies. I keep my UKC papers behind my passenger seat and have used them for scratch paper various times because they are of no significance to me.

Good luck with your pup. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I just reread your post.... unless you have UKC papers and a pedigree there is no way to know for sure what you own. In order to register with the ABKC you MUST have UKC papers hon. Sorry.


----------



## GottilineOtto

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I just reread your post.... unless you have UKC papers and a pedigree there is no way to know for sure what you own. In order to register with the ABKC you MUST have UKC papers hon. Sorry.


Yea he is ukc registered I read the abkc form I have to send pics of him and copies of his pedigree like you said I know they're useless because he's not an APBT I'm trying to get him into dog shows (abkc) I will be taking him to his first show on February 16 any suggestions? Ill post a pic of his pedigree in a bit hopefully you an break it down for me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GottilineOtto

He is almost 4 months btw lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

GottilineOtto said:


> He is almost 4 months btw lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can look at it for you. His parents are probably already on bullypedia if you give me the names I can look at his testmating until you can get his ped inputted on there. Honestly, in the Bully World pedigrees should be taken with a grain of salt because so many dogs aren't off who their papers say they are, especially in Gotty/Gottiline dogs. I'd rather see stacked and side shots of him as structure is the only thing that matters, in addition to breed type of course. Are you coming to Atlanta Kennel's show here in Atlanta on the 16th? If so I will be there and can see the dog in person. I wouldn't worry about putting him in the ring right now, unless you just want him to have the experience because he can't earn points until he is 6 months old.


----------



## GottilineOtto

Those are his parents

And the one I'm going to is here in Cali in Ontario it's a bully show..yea I'm not worried about the ring at the moment I just want him to get familiar with the environment









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GottilineOtto

Hopefully you can see the names thanks for the help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doughboi

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I can look at it for you. His parents are probably already on bullypedia if you give me the names I can look at his testmating until you can get his ped inputted on there. Honestly, in the Bully World pedigrees should be taken with a grain of salt because so many dogs aren't off who their papers say they are, especially in Gotty/Gottiline dogs. I'd rather see stacked and side shots of him as structure is the only thing that matters, in addition to breed type of course. Are you coming to Atlanta Kennel's show here in Atlanta on the 16th? If so I will be there and can see the dog in person. I wouldn't worry about putting him in the ring right now, unless you just want him to have the experience because he can't earn points until he is 6 months old.


Hey I will be there next month I was wondering why there are pulls at the shows or well this one even though it has pulls on the ABKC site now.My boy is 7months today jus wanna get him use to shows not going to lie getting a ribbon would be cool but experience is better. Is that your number on the info list if so I spoke to you sat night really wasn't expecting someone to pick up that time of night lol caught me off guard.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

doughboi said:


> Hey I will be there next month I was wondering why there are pulls at the shows or well this one even though it has pulls on the ABKC site now.My boy is 7months today jus wanna get him use to shows not going to lie getting a ribbon would be cool but experience is better. Is that your number on the info list if so I spoke to you sat night really wasn't expecting someone to pick up that time of night lol caught me off guard.


Why there are or aren't pulls? It is up to the individual host what events and classes they want to incorporate into their show. Some shows have other breeds like Shorty bulls and Frenchies and there are some that will only have American Bullies. This is not my show, I just live in Atlanta and I am a rep for the ABKC. You probably talked to Austin or if it was a female it was his wife Racheal. They are the ones hosting the show.... They are usually up pretty late so I wouldn't worry about it lol

I ain't gonna lie either... Ribbons are fun to get! lol
I did close to 40 shows last year and cried the day my boy champed. He worked his butt off for that title please believe. Just forewarning it is an expensive hobby!! lol

Bring your dog out to the show and see how he does in the ring. I'll be there so hit me up and if you have any questions we can talk. My number is on the ABKC site on the judges and reps page so just shoot me a text when you get there.

6 months is a good age to start getting them used to the ring. I put Shox in at 4 months but that is just because I was already going to be at the show so might as well.


----------



## doughboi

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Why there are or aren't pulls? It is up to the individual host what events and classes they want to incorporate into their show. Some shows have other breeds like Shorty bulls and Frenchies and there are some that will only have American Bullies. This is not my show, I just live in Atlanta and I am a rep for the ABKC. You probably talked to Austin or if it was a female it was his wife Racheal. They are the ones hosting the show.... They are usually up pretty late so I wouldn't worry about it lol
> 
> I ain't gonna lie either... Ribbons are fun to get! lol
> I did close to 40 shows last year and cried the day my boy champed. He worked his butt off for that title please believe. Just forewarning it is an expensive hobby!! lol
> 
> Bring your dog out to the show and see how he does in the ring. I'll be there so hit me up and if you have any questions we can talk. My number is on the ABKC site on the judges and reps page so just shoot me a text when you get there.
> 
> 6 months is a good age to start getting them used to the ring. I put Shox in at 4 months but that is just because I was already going to be at the show so might as well.


Ok thank you so much and on the ABKC it has weight pull on it just thought it was something new that has been added on.


----------



## doughboi

Oh and why do you say it is expensive, because of the traveling?


----------



## GottilineOtto

Here are some side views of Otto














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chantaeg6969

You can request to change his breed on the paperwork from American pit Bull terrier to American Bully also UKC is way better than abkc UKC is the hardest registry to get into. My dogs are UKC and ABKC REGISTERED I register them all with abkc even though they're already UKC just because if there's a stud I want to use and he's only abkc I can use him and many other reasons but when it comes to shows I mainly only go to UKC shows I hope you got this all figured out by now I was just looking up something in this popped up but I didn't realize the date on it but yeah it's really simple to request the breed type on your dog's papers from Pitbull to American Bully and it's extremely simple to get a UKC registered dog registered with abkc they will take pretty much any UKC registered bully breed


----------



## Nairareece

chantaeg6969 said:


> You can request to change his breed on the paperwork from American pit Bull terrier to American Bully also UKC is way better than abkc UKC is the hardest registry to get into. My dogs are UKC and ABKC REGISTERED I register them all with abkc even though they're already UKC just because if there's a stud I want to use and he's only abkc I can use him and many other reasons but when it comes to shows I mainly only go to UKC shows I hope you got this all figured out by now I was just looking up something in this popped up but I didn't realize the date on it but yeah it's really simple to request the breed type on your dog's papers from Pitbull to American Bully and it's extremely simple to get a UKC registered dog registered with abkc they will take pretty much any UKC registered bully breed





chantaeg6969 said:


> You can request to change his breed on the paperwork from American pit Bull terrier to American Bully also UKC is way better than abkc UKC is the hardest registry to get into. My dogs are UKC and ABKC REGISTERED I register them all with abkc even though they're already UKC just because if there's a stud I want to use and he's only abkc I can use him and many other reasons but when it comes to shows I mainly only go to UKC shows I hope you got this all figured out by now I was just looking up something in this popped up but I didn't realize the date on it but yeah it's really simple to request the breed type on your dog's papers from Pitbull to American Bully and it's extremely simple to get a UKC registered dog registered with abkc they will take pretty much any UKC registered bully breed


Hi hun, I’ve seen your message on someone else’s comment I was wondering if you could help I’m at a loss.

My American Bully is UKC registered as an American Pitbull Terrier I want to register her with ABKC as an American Bully but I have no idea how to do this.
I’m in the UK so I’m having to do the application by online single registration I think. Could you please guide me I have no idea what to do🤦🏽‍♀️ Thank you x


----------



## jttar

Hello Nairareece. The form is online for international registration, single dog. Click HERE.


----------

